# How much time is involved in maintaining a 75 gallon planted tank?



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I see an opportunity to get a used 75 gallon cheap with a stand and light. I was originally aiming for a 55 gallon community tank with a parrot fish, 5 goldenn barbs, 5 giant danios, and 6 cory cats. How much time and water changes ect would be involved in a planted tank that is 75 gallons with the current stocking I mention?


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

What is your plant set up going to be like? High tech (CO2/high light) or low tech (medium-low light/ no CO2)?

My high tech 65 gallon gets a weekly 50% water change (at least), daily dosing of EI dry fertilizers and checking the CO2. All about getting the balance between lights/ferts/CO2. (Been battling BBA for a month now. Not enough flow so I had to add a powerhead and raise the lights).

I honestly don't spend too much time on it. Just set aside a half a day for the water changes and trimming. 

My low tech tanks are smaller which is not as time extensive to begin with just because water changes take like 5 minutes tops lol. But I have a LOT less algae issues with low techs mostly because BBA is caused by fluctuating CO2 levels in low flow areas. 

As long as you are not one of those people that re-scape the tank every other day it doesn't take that much time once it's in a routine.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I am planning on going with a low tech dirt and sand tank with low light plants. 50% weekly seems like a lot of water. I change my tanks weekly but at 25%.

For your algae issues if you feel they are caused by low flow areas couldn't you put in some extra sponge filters or a power head? As for me once the tank is going well the plants won't get moved unless my parrot fish decides to do her own landscaping then the plants will just go into pots if it gets it gets to obnoxious.


----------



## Wolfstardobe (Jan 28, 2010)

Oh yeah a low tech can definitely get a 25% water change every week. I have to do a 50% because of the EI (estimative index) dosing. 

Yeah I added a power head in the area that it needed to be. Nothing too bad. I have to get the CO2 and ferts to those areas.

A low tech tank shouldn't take up too much time to maintain. Large tanks are more about enjoying the tank instead of doing all the water changes of small tanks. 

I use dirt in all my tanks. I love it. If you get the soil that has lots of wood chunks it's recommended to take as many as you can out before you dirt the bottom. Most complain about the tannins but the main issue I have with it is that it comes up out of the sand and floats around and generally gets messy.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

In my mature 75gal dirt NPT heavy planted-stocked with Angelfish, guppies, shrimp, snails and a pair of BNPlecos-I make about once a year water changes.

All my NPT get anywhere from 1-4 water changes a year based on stocking and mostly size-All the smaller tanks 10gal and under don't have filters and on the larger than 10gal that have filters- they are just for water movement more than filtration.
My plants are the filters and since they are mature they take care of DOC's on the most part too and so I don't worry about that.

I don't use any ferts or inject CO2 in any of my tanks-except for an occasional Iron ball I make from the red clay I collect around my stock pond-for the rosette plant that sometimes can start to look tired (yellow leaves)-as well as any left over fish food-Fish food IMO/E is one of the best plant foods.
The Co2 is made naturally from the decomp and when lights out.

Once a NPT is mature and that can take about 3mo more or less-they are pretty much self contained IME anyway-and require very little care. They are as close to a natural ecosystem that can be created in a closed system and they are closed systems-Depending on plant species, plant growth, stocking all driven by proper lighting.

Not sure with your fish species since I have never kept them in a NPT-but if they are diggers they might not work well in NPT's IMO.

As far as water changes needed based on your stocking-Once the tank is mature and plants thriving with at least 75% of the floor planted with stem plants, 10% rosettes and 20% floating-I would make 25-50% monthly-Until then 25% weekly or more based on plant species and growth rate.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks. OFL What size heater would you suggest for the tank or would you suggest multiple heaters?

So far my parrot fish seems content to make one depression in the sand in her tank in front of a flower pot if that's all she does then that would be ok. There is a small amount of risk that it won't work but I've read juvenile parrot raised with plants don't really bother them. They are shy fish and spend a lot of time hiding.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have 2 100w in my 75gal-I keep one at 76F and one at 78F-I use two more for a backup than a real need-especially since I have my breeding pair of Angelfish and BN plecos in that tank-I have had heaters go out on me at the worst time....lol....and why I always have not just a backup in the tank but a couple of brand new heaters in the cabinet-they only go out at midnight....lol....

The Parrot fish is one of the few fish I have never kept-they are awesome looking fish-the ones I have seen are so colorful along with an interesting shape especially as they mature and get the hump. Good that its keeping its digging in one spot-a digger can sure make a mess of things sometimes-especially with a new dirt setup-not as bad once the tank matures and the roots help hold the soil a bit better-I had to change my sand topper to a gravel topper once when I had a digger...what a mess


----------



## Aqua Aurora (Oct 4, 2013)

There is no straight answer for your opening question. It all depends on stock (fish and plants) and how you set everything up. Some people with good experience at keeping plants will set up Walsted Method tanks which are filter-less, ORGANIC soil based (usually capped with sand or gravel), and very densely planted with a lot of the plants being fast grows. The plants substitute the filter in absorbing ammonia and depending on livestock you may not need to do water changes except small infrequent ones to replenish minerals in the water, and then trim plants as needed, the fish poop is typically left in the tank to break down and replenish nutrients as the soil losses its. 
Once everything is stabilized this is probably the least maintenance needing option BUT I would not recommend it for anyone who is not an expert at plant keeping yet, or who is not willing to do several weeks-month worth of research to fully understand the Walsted Method: what to look for in soils, and what plants work best.. also lighting details, pH, hardness, special needs plants (like adding an extra iron root tab for iron hogs (swords), and other factors for plant care.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Everyone has to start some place-IMO anyone willing can setup and be successful with a dirt based tank-provided that you are willing to do the work needed with a good understanding of what you have to do.

I didn't know a thing about plants or dirt based tanks-let alone light needs that day I set my first NPT up many, many years ago-My first NPT was so successful that I had to setup and plant a second tank within a month due to massive plant growth in the first. All the while I was doing my research, asking questions and learning as I went about it-Wasn't that hard once you get the general idea....

I am still no expert in plants but I can sure grow them without any problems in a tank full of water with dirt. Plants and livestock all doing well with very little issues.

IME with the soil based tanks-things can vary from one tank to the other as well as one species of plants to the other-some do well in one location but not in another or well in one tank and not the other....etc......

I have been keeping fish and aquariums the better part of 50 years and have found the NPT to be one of the easiest systems to keep and work with and I still don't consider myself an expert as I am still learning-
One can't know-it-all and those that think they do.....well, I will leave it at that......

You have to start someplace-you have to have that first one at one point and don't let anyone tell you that you can't because of this or that....nothing wrong with learning as you go, experimenting, trial & error...such is life....common sense can take you a long ways.....


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks to all who replied. OFL One last question it's kind of unrelated to the original question. I found out today the tank is 7 years old. I would get everything shown for $75 the person is in a local aquarium club (but I don't know them) The price is good but I am concerned about age of the aquarium since you have obviously run tanks for a long time do you think the age is a concern? This is picture of the tank it's been used for freshwater.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I have tank going into 15 years, however, they have always had water in them-never dry.

If possible, see if they will allow you to fill it with water to make a leak test. Remember, moving even empty tanks can stress their seams and cause leaks later down the road-regardless of age of tank.

Its not that hard to re-seal a tank-but it is a hassle. What size it that tank, I know in my area a 20-40gal tank with stand goes for about $40-50 that include lights, filter...etc.....


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

The tank is 75 gallons


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats a good deal-provided that it doesn't leak and even then, it shouldn't cost more than $25-40 to re-seal it if needed.


----------



## TerriGtoo (Jul 2, 2013)

jadaBlu said:


> Thanks to all who replied. OFL One last question it's kind of unrelated to the original question. I found out today the tank is 7 years old. I would get everything shown for $75 the person is in a local aquarium club (but I don't know them) The price is good but I am concerned about age of the aquarium since you have obviously run tanks for a long time do you think the age is a concern? This is picture of the tank it's been used for freshwater.
> 
> I've have some tanks that are close to 18-20 years old and they are still going strong.
> It all depends on the workmanship that went into the tank. Some factory workers are more conscientious than others when they seal tanks in the factory.
> ...


----------

